# Msha And Osha



## alshangiti (25 أكتوبر 2007)

OSHA 35-Year MilestonesOSHA's mission is to send every worker home whole and healthy every day. Since the agency was established in 1971, workplace fatalities have been cut by 62 percent and occupational injury and illness rates have declined 40 percent. At the same time, U.S. employment has nearly doubled from 56 million workers at 3.5 million worksites to 115 million workers at nearly 7 million sites. The following milestones mark the agency's progress over the past 35 years in improving working environments for America's workforce.December 29, 1970President Richard M. Nixon signed the Occupational Safety and Health Act of 1970.May 29, 1971First standards adopted to provide baseline for safety and health protection in American workplaces.January 17, 1972OSHA Training Institute established to instruct OSHA inspectors and the public.November-December, 1972First states approved (South Carolina, Montana, Oregon) to run their own OSHA programs.May 20, 1975Free consultation program created - more than 500,000 businesses participated in past 30 years.June 23, 1978Cotton dust standard promulgated to protect 600,000 workers from byssinosis; cases of "brown lung" have declined to 0.1 cases per 10,000 workers.January 20, 1978Supreme Court decision setting staffing benchmarks for state plans to be "at least as effective" as federal OSHA.April 12, 1978New Directions Grants program (now known as the Susan Harwood Training Grants program) to foster development of occupational safety and health training and education for employers and workers. ( More than 1.3 million trained since 1978.)November 14, 1978Lead standard published to reduce permissible exposures by three-quarters to protect 835,000 workers from damage to nervous, urinary and reproductive systems. (Construction standard adopted in 1995.)February 26, 1980Supreme Court decision on Whirlpool affirming workers' rights to engage in safety and health-related activities.May 23, 1980Medical and exposure records standard finalized to permit worker and OSHA access to employer-maintained medical and toxic exposure records.July 2, 1980Supreme Court decision vacates OSHA's benzene standard, establishing the principle that OSHA standards must address and reduce "significant risks" to workers.September 12, 1980Fire protection standard updated and rules established for fire brigades responsible for putting out nearly 95 percent of worksite fires.January 16, 1981Electrical standards updated to simplify compliance and adopt a performance approach.July 2, 1982Voluntary Protection Programs created to recognize worksites with outstanding safety and health programs (more than 1,400 sites currently participating).November 25, 1983Hazard communication standard promulgated to provide information and training and labeling of toxic materials for manufacturing employers and employees (Other industries added August 24, 1987).November-December, 1984First "final approvals" granted to state plans (Virgin Islands, Hawaii and Alaska) giving them authority to operate with minimal oversight from OSHA.April 1, 1986First instance-by-instance penalties proposed against Union Carbide's plant in Institute, West Virginia, for egregious violations involving respiratory protection and injury and illness recordkeeping.December 31, 1987Grain handling facilities standard adopted to protect 155,000 workers at nearly 24,000 grain elevators from the risk of fire and explosion from highly combustible grain dust.January 26, 1989"Safety and Health Program Management Guidelines," voluntary guidelines for effective safety and health programs based on VPP experience, published.March 6, 1989Hazardous waste operations and emergency response standard promulgated to protect 1.75 million public and private sector workers exposed to toxic wastes from spills or at hazardous waste sites.September 1, 1989Lockout/tagout of hazardous energy sources standard issued to protect 39 million workers from unexpected energization or start up of machines or equipment and prevent 120 deaths and 50,000 injuries each year.December 6, 1991Occupational exposure to bloodborne pathogens standard published to prevent more than 9,000 infections and 200 deaths per year, protecting 5.6 million workers against AIDS, hepatitis B and other diseases.October 1, 1992Education Centers created to make OSHA training courses more widely available to employers, workers and the public. Twenty centers train more than 300,000 students each year - over 370,000 students were trained in FY 2005 alone.February 24, 1992Process safety management of highly hazardous chemicals standard adopted to reduce fire and explosion risks for 3 million workers at 25,000 workplaces, preventing more than 250 deaths and more than 1,500 injuries each year.January 14, 1993Permit-required confined spaces standard promulgated to prevent more than 50 deaths and more than 5,000 serious injuries annually for 1.6 million workers who enter confined spaces at 240,000 workplaces each year.February1, 1993Maine 200 program created to promote development of safety and health programs at companies with high numbers of injuries and illnesses.June 27, 1994First expert advisor software - GoCad - issued to assist employers in complying with OSHA's cadmium standard.August 9, 1994Fall protection in construction standard revised to save 79 lives and prevent 56,400 injuries each year.August 10, 1994Asbestos standard updated to cut permissible exposures in half for nearly 4 million workers, preventing 42 cancer deaths annually.September 4, 1995Formal launch of OSHA's expanded webpage to provide OSHA standards and compliance assistance via the Internet.June 6, 1996Phone-fax complaint handling policy adopted to speed resolution of complaints of unsafe or unhealthful working conditions.August 30, 1996Scaffold standard published to protect 2.3 million construction workers and prevent 50 deaths and 4,500 injuries annually.November 9, 1998OSHA Strategic Partnership Program launched to improve workplace safety and health through national and local cooperative, voluntary agreements.April 19, 1999Site-Specific Targeting Program established to focus OSHA resources where most needed -on individual worksites with the highest injury and illness rates.November 14, 2000Ergonomics program standard promulgated to prevent 460,000 musculoskeletal disorders among more than 102 million workers at 6.1 million general industry worksites.January 10, 2001Jersey public employee plan receives final approval.January 17, 2001Steel erection standard, developed in concert with industry and union groups, preventing 30 fatalities and 1,142 injuries annually and saving employers nearly $40 million a year, issued. It’s the first OSHA safety standard to be developed under the negotiated rulemaking process.January 18, 2001Recordkeeping rule revised to improve the system that employers use to track and record workplace injuries and illnesses.January 18, 2001As mandated by the Needlestick Safety and Prevention Act, OSHA revised its bloodborne pathogens standard to clarify the need for employers to select safer needle devices.March 7-8, 2001Under the auspices of the Congressional Review Act the Senate votes 56-44 to repeal ergonomics rule. The House follows suit the next day and votes 223-206 to repeal the rule. It is the first time that Congress exercises its authority under the Act to repeal a federal standard.March 20, 2001President signs S.J. Resolution 6, repealing the ergonomics rule.April 27, 2001Occupational Safety and Health Administration celebrates its 30th anniversary; over the past three decades job-related fatalities are cut in half, injuries and illnesses declined by 40 percent.September 11, 2001OSHA responds to terrorist attacks at the World Trade Center in New York City and the Pentagon outside Washington, DC. More than 1,000 OSHA employees from New York and around the country volunteer to help protect workers involved in the cleanup and recovery efforts at both sites.March 1, 2002Agency launches bi-weekly electronic newsletter QuickTakes.April 4, 2002Secretary Chao unveils a comprehensive plan designed to reduce ergonomic injuries through a combination of industry-specific guidelines, strong enforcement, outreach and assistance, and further research.May 30, 2002The recovery phase and cleanup at the World Trade Center disaster site comes to an end. For more than eight months, three million work hours were logged on a worksite like no other, yet only 35 workers missed workdays due to injury and no more lives were lost to work.March 11, 2003OSHA announces an enhanced enforcement policy to focus on those employers who have received "high gravity" citations.March 13, 2003Ergonomics Guidelines issued for the Nursing Home Industry.July 1, 2003Final rule establishes criteria for recording work-related hearing loss.October 24, 2003OSHA welcomes 1000th site to achieve "Star" status in Voluntary Protection Program (VPP).February 4, 2004OSHA unveils its National Emergency Management Plan, a new directive that clarifies the agency's policies during responses to national emergencies.May 28, 2004Ergonomics Guidelines published for Retail Grocery Stores.August 24, 2004Final rule establishes procedures for handling whistleblower complaints under the Corporate and Criminal Fraud Accountability Act of 2002, also known as the Sarbanes-Oxley Act.September 2, 2004Ergonomic guidelines announced for the poultry processing industry.November 24, 2004Federal agencies required to adopt private sector worker safety and health recordkeeping and reporting requirements.May 12, 2005Oregon becomes the 17th state to receive final approval to operate their own job safety and health program.August 31, 2005OSHA responds to Hurricane Katrina and offers the full resources of the agency to help protect the safety and health of workers responding to the disaster along the Gulf Coast.September 22, 2005OSHA reaches settlement agreement with BP Products North America Inc. The company pays more than $21 million in fines following a fatal explosion at its Texas City, TX, plant. It is the largest penalty ever issued by OSHA.February 27, 2006OSHA publishes final rule on hexavalent chromium, lowering the permissible exposure limit (PEL) from 52 to 5 micrograms per cubic centimeters based on an 8-hour workday.March 15, 2006Senate Confirms President's Nominee to Lead Occupational Safety and Health AdministrationNovember 14, 2006U.S. Department of Labor's OSHA Unveils New Guidance for Protecting Employees Against Avian FluFebruary 6, 2007U.S. Department of Labor's OSHA Unveils New Guidance on Preparing Workplaces for Influenza PandemicMSHAMine Safety and Health Administration Protecting Miners' Safety and Health Since 1978


----------



## كيميائي محمدعادل (9 ديسمبر 2007)

الموضوع جميل اخي
وأعتقد أنه من الاساسيات لذا يمكن الحاق ترجمه عربي به وذلك لتعم الفائده علي الكل باذن الله


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (10 ديسمبر 2007)

يجب ان تكون هناك ترجمة وشكرا


----------



## الاسير الحزين (18 يوليو 2009)

OSHA (35 سنة MilestonesOSHA مهمة لارسال كل عامل الوطن بأسره وصحية في كل يوم. منذ أن تأسست الوكالة في عام 1971 ، كان عدد القتلى في مكان العمل بنسبة 62 في المئة ، والإصابات والأمراض المهنية ، وانخفضت معدلات 40 في المئة. وفي الوقت نفسه ، العمل الاميركية تضاعف تقريبا من 56 مليون دولار من 3.5 مليون من العاملين في مواقع العمل إلى 115 مليون عامل في ما يقرب من 7 ملايين المواقع. وفيما يلي معالم علامة الوكالة التقدم المحرز خلال السنوات ال 35 الماضية في مجال تحسين بيئة العمل لأميركا workforce.December 29 ، 1970President ريتشارد نيكسون وقعت على قانون الصحة والسلامة المهنية لل1970.May 29 ، 1971First المعايير المعتمدة لتوفير خط الأساس لسلامة و الحماية الصحية في أمريكا workplaces.January 17 ، 1972OSHA معهد التدريب التي أنشئت لOSHA تعليمات لمفتشي وpublic.November كانون الأول / ديسمبر ، وافقت الدول 1972First (كارولينا الجنوبية ، ومونتانا ، ولاية أوريغون) لتشغيل خاصة بها OSHA programs.May 20 ، بالتشاور 1975Free برنامج خلق -- أكثر من 500،000 شركة شاركت في السنوات ال 30 years.June 23 ، 1978Cotton الغبار القياسية 600،000 لحماية العمال من byssinosis ؛ حالات "البني الرئة" قد انخفض إلى 0.1 حالة لكل 10،000 workers.January 20 ، وقرار المحكمة 1978Supreme وضع معايير لملاك الموظفين وتعتزم الدولة "على الأقل فعالية" الفيدرالية OSHA.April 12 ، برنامج المنح 1978New الإتجاهات (المعروفة الآن باسم سوزان هاروود برنامج المنح للتدريب) لتعزيز وضع السلامة والصحة المهنية والتدريب والتعليم لأصحاب العمل والعمال. (أكثر من 1.3 مليون المدربين منذ عام 1978.) 14 تشرين الثاني / نوفمبر ، نشرت 1978Lead موحدة للحد من التعرض المسموح بها بمقدار ثلاثة أرباع 835،000 لحماية العمال من الأضرار التي لحقت العصبية ، والبولى والتناسلى. (التشييد والمعيار الذي اعتمد في عام 1995.) 26 فبراير ، 1980Supreme قرار المحكمة الدوامة التي تؤكد على حقوق العمال على الدخول في السلامة والصحة المتعلقة activities.May 23 ، والتعرض 1980Medical السجلات الموحدة في صورتها النهائية للسماح للعامل وصاحب العمل الحصول على OSHA الصيانة الطبية السمية والتعرض records.July 2 ، 1980Supreme قرار المحكمة ستجلو OSHA 'sالبنزين القياسية ، ووضع مبدأ OSHA المعايير التي يجب أن تعالج والحد من" مخاطر كبيرة "لworkers.September 12 ، 1980Fire الحماية القياسية وتحديث قواعد المحددة لتقديم المسؤولين عن فرق الاطفاء اخماد ما يقرب من 95 في المئة من موقع العمل fires.January 16 ، وتحديث المعايير 1981Electrical الامتثال لتبسيط واعتماد الأداء approach.July 2 ، 1982Voluntary البرامج التي أنشئت لحماية مواقع العمل مع الاعتراف المعلقة برامج السلامة والصحة (أكثر من 1،400 مواقع تشارك حاليا). نوفمبر 25 ، صدر 1983Hazard الاتصالات الموحدة لتوفير المعلومات والتدريب ووصفها من المواد السامة لتصنيع أرباب العمل والعمال) والصناعات الأخرى واضاف 24 أغسطس 1987). تشرين الثاني / نوفمبر وكانون الأول / ديسمبر ، 1984First "الموافقات النهائية" الممنوحة للدولة خطط وجزر فيرجن ، وهاواي وألاسكا) إعطائها سلطة الرقابة تعمل بأقل من OSHA.April 1 ، 1986First المثال تلو المثال العقوبات المقترحة ضد مصنع يونيون كاربايد في معهد فرجينيا الغربية ، والتي تنطوي على انتهاكات فظيعة لحماية الجهاز التنفسي والإصابة والمرض recordkeeping.December 31 ، مرافق مناولة 1987Grain القياسية المعتمدة لحماية ما يقرب من 155،000 عامل في المصاعد 24،000 الحبوب من خطر الحرائق والانفجارات من الحبوب العالية للاحتراق dust.January 26 ، 1989 "السلامة والصحة إدارة البرامج التوجيهية ،" المبادئ التوجيهية الطوعية لالفعال لبرامج السلامة والصحة VPP على أساس الخبرة ، published.March 6 ، 1989Hazardous النفايات وعمليات الاستجابة للطوارئ موحدة لحماية 1.75 مليون دولار في القطاعين العام والخاص للعمال المعرضين للالانسكابات من النفايات السامة والنفايات الخطرة ، أو في sites.September 1 ، 1989Lockout/tagout الخطرة مصادر الطاقة الموحدة التي صدرت لحماية 39 مليون دولار عمال من غير متوقعة بالطاقة أو بدء تشغيل الآلات والمعدات ومنع 120 من القتلى والجرحى 50،000 كل year.December 6 ، 1991Occupational التعرض لمسببات الأمراض بالدم القياسية التي نشرت لمنع أكثر من 9،000 الالتهابات و 200 وفاة في السنة ، وحماية 5.6 مليون عامل لمكافحة الإيدز ، التهاب الكبد البائي وغيرها من diseases.October 1 ، 1992Education أنشأت مراكز لتقديم دورات تدريبية OSHA متاحة على نطاق أوسع لأصحاب العمل والعمال والجمهور. والعشرين مراكز تدريب أكثر من 300،000 طالبا من كل عام -- أكثر من 370،000 طالبا تم تدريبهم في السنة المالية 2005 alone.February 24 ، 1992Process إدارة السلامة على درجة عالية من المواد الكيميائية الخطرة القياسية المعتمدة للحد من مخاطر الحرائق والانفجارات 3 ل25،000 مليون عامل في أماكن العمل ، ومنع أكثر من 250 مقتل وإصابة أكثر من 1،500 لكل year.January 14 ، 1993Permit المطلوب ضيق صدر القياسية لمنع أكثر من 50 من القتلى وأكثر من 5،000 لاصابات خطيرة سنويا 1.6 مليون عامل الذين يدخلون أماكن محصورة في أماكن العمل 240،000 كل year.February1 ، 1993Maine 200 برنامج لتشجيع تطوير برامج السلامة والصحة في الشركات أعداد كبيرة من الجرحى وillnesses.June 27 ، مستشار وخبير برمجيات 1994First -- GoCad -- أصدرت لمساعدة أرباب العمل في الامتثال OSHA 'sالكادميوم standard.August 9 ، 1994Fall حماية البناء القياسية المنقحة انقاذ 79 شخصا واصابة 56.400 منع كل year.August 10 ، تحديث 1994Asbestos القياسية المسموح التعرض لخفض الى النصف لنحو 4 ملايين عامل ، ومنع 42 وفيات السرطان annually.September 4 ، 1995Formal إطلاق OSHA الموسعة صفحة ويب لتوفير والامتثال للمعايير OSHA المساعدة عبر Internet.June 6 - 1996Phone الفاكس معالجة الشكاوى السياسة المعتمدة لسرعة حل الشكاوى من العمل غير الصحية أو غير المأمونة conditions.August 30 ، نشرت 1996Scaffold القياسية لحماية 2.3 مليون من عمال البناء ، ومنع 50 وفاة و 4،500 إصابة annually.November 9 ، 1998OSHA أطلق برنامج الشراكة الاستراتيجية لتحسين السلامة والصحة في مكان العمل على الصعيدين الوطني والمحلي من خلال التعاون الطوعي agreements.April 19 ، 1999Site محددة استهداف البرنامج الذي أنشئ لOSHA تركيز الموارد حيث تشتد الحاجة إليها الفرد على مواقع العمل وفقا لأعلى الإصابة والمرض rates.November 14 ، البرنامج 2000Ergonomics المعيار الذي صدر لمنع الاضطرابات العضلية الهيكلية 460،000 من بين اكثر من 102 مليون عامل في صناعة 6.1 مليون دولار عام worksites.January 10 ، 2001Jersey يتلقى الموظف العام خطة نهائية approval.January 17 ، 2001Steel الانتصاب الموحدة ، التي وضعت بالتنسيق مع اتحاد الصناعة والجماعات ، ومنع وفاة و 30 اصابة سنويا 1،142 أرباب العمل وتوفير ما يقرب من 40 مليون دولار في السنة ، لم تصدر بعد. انها اول OSHA السلامة القياسية التي يتعين وضعها في إطار التفاوض بشأن وضع قواعد process.January 18 ، 2001Recordkeeping القاعدة المنقحة لتحسين النظام أن أرباب العمل استخدام لتتبع وتسجيل إصابات العمل وillnesses.January 18 ، 2001As بها تكليف Needlestick قانون الوقاية والسلامة ، OSHA بتنقيح الممرضات بالدم القياسية لتوضيح الحاجة لأرباب العمل لاختيار أكثر أمنا إبرة devices.March 7-8 ، 2001Under رعاية مراجعة قانون الكونغرس أن يصوت مجلس الشيوخ على إلغاء مهايأة 56-44. مجلس النواب بعد رفع الدعوى في اليوم التالي و223-206 الأصوات على إلغاء المادة. هذه هي المرة الأولى التي الكونغرس يمارس سلطته بموجب قانون اتحادي لإلغاء standard.March 20 ، 2001President علامات نطاق شبه الرطوبة القرار (6) ، وإلغاء لمهايأة rule.April 27 ، 2001Occupational إدارة السلامة والصحة تحتفل بالذكرى 30th ؛ على مدى العقود الثلاثة الماضية المتعلقة بالوظيفة الوفيات بمقدار النصف والإصابات والأمراض المهنية انخفض بمعدل 40 percent.September 11 ، استجابة ل2001OSHA الإرهابية الهجمات على مركز التجارة العالمي في مدينة نيويورك ومبنى وزارة الدفاع من خارج واشنطن العاصمة. أكثر من 1،000 OSHA الموظفين من نيويورك والمتطوعين في أنحاء البلاد للمساعدة في حماية العاملين في عملية التنظيف وجهود الانتعاش على الصعيدين sites.March 1 ، 2002Agency تطلق كل أسبوعين نشرة إلكترونية QuickTakes.April 4 ، 2002Secretary تشاو ، يكشف عن خطة شاملة تهدف وصول للحد من الإصابات من خلال مجموعة من المبادئ التوجيهية الخاصة بكل صناعة ، وإنفاذ قوية ، والتوعية والمساعدة ، وكذلك research.May 30 ، 2002The مرحلة الانتعاش والتنظيف في مركز التجارة العالمي في موقع الكارثة على نهايته. لأكثر من ثمانية أشهر ، وثلاثة ملايين ساعة عمل تم الدخول على موقع العمل لا مثيل لها ، حتى الآن سوى 35 يوم عمل للعمال وغاب بسبب الاصابة وليس أكثر من حياة فقدت work.March إلى 11 ، ويعلن 2003OSHA تعزيز إنفاذ سياسة التركيز على تلك أرباب العمل الذين تلقوا "عالية الخطورة" citations.March 13 ، 2003Ergonomics المبادئ التوجيهية الصادرة للتمريض الصفحة الرئيسية Industry.July 1 ، 2003Final مادة تنص على المعايير المستخدمة لتسجيل الأعمال المتصلة loss.October الجلسة 24 ، 2003OSHA ترحب 1000 موقع لتحقيق "نجمة" المركز في التبرعات لحماية برنامج VPP) 4 فبراير ، 2004OSHA تكشف عن خطة وطنية لإدارة الطوارئ ، وتوجيه جديد يوضح أن الوكالة خلال الاستجابة للسياسات الوطنية emergencies.May 28 ، ونشر المبادئ التوجيهية 2004Ergonomics التجزئة البقالة Stores.August 24 ، وينشئ قاعدة 2004Final إجراءات لمعالجة شكاوى المبلغين والشركات بموجب قانون محاسبة الغش الجنائية لعام 2002 ، والمعروف أيضا Sarbanes - Oxley Act.September 2 ، وأعلنت 2004Ergonomic المبادئ التوجيهية لتجهيز الدواجن industry.November 24 ، وكالات 2004Federal المطلوبة لاعتماد القطاع الخاص ، وسلامة العمال الصحة وحفظ السجلات والإبلاغ requirements.May 12 ، 2005Oregon يصبح 17th الدولة في الحصول على الموافقة النهائية على العمل الخاصة بالصحة والسلامة المهنية program.August 31 ، 2005OSHA استجابة لإعصار كاترينا والكامل للموارد ويتيح للوكالة للمساعدة في حماية وسلامة صحة العمال التصدي لهذه الكارثة على طول خليج Coast.September 22 ، 2005OSHA يصل إلى اتفاق تسوية مع بي بي أمريكا الشمالية شركة منتجات الشركة تدفع اكثر من 21 مليون دولار غرامات في اعقاب التفجير في مدينة تكساس ، تكساس ، المصنع. وهي أكبر من أي وقت مضى العقوبة التي صدرت OSHA.February 27 ، 2006OSHA بنشر الحكم النهائي على الكروم سداسي التكافؤ ، وتخفيض الحد المسموح التعرض (PEL) في الفترة من 5 الى 52 ميكروجراما لكل سنتيمترا مكعبا على أساس 8 ساعات workday.March 15 ، تؤكد 2006Senate الرئيس المرشح لقيادة السلامة والصحة المهنية AdministrationNovember 14 ، 2006U.S. وزارة العمل OSHA يكشف إرشادات جديدة لحماية الموظفين ضد انفلونزا FluFebruary 6 ، 2007U.S. وزارة العمل OSHA يكشف إرشادات جديدة بشأن إعداد أماكن العمل من أجل سلامة PandemicMSHAMine الأنفلونزا


----------



## الاسير الحزين (18 يوليو 2009)

هذة ترجمة موضوعنا الاول الذي مكتوب بلغه الانجليزيه


----------

